
Hunter S. Thompson Would No Longer Recognize San Francisco - wcummings
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/14/insider/hunter-s-thompson-would-no-longer-recognize-san-francisco.html?smid=tw-nytimes&smtyp=cur&_r=0
======
api
I just realized the biggest irony about San Francisco: by working to block
development to prevent San Francisco from _physically_ changing, the NIMBYs
are driving real estate hyperinflation that is destroying its culture. A pro-
development San Francisco would probably indeed look like Manhattan by now,
but it might still be home to quite a few artists and counterculture types
along with all the nerds and businesspeople.

